# Grooming Table - Is a Black or Blue Surface Better?



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Color is personal preference. It's merely there to keep the dog from slipping and protect the wood. I got mine from J&J, it was the cheapest at the time... it's 36" and that was plenty big. Mine is in the house so it's close to power for the dryer. It's too hot down her to set it in the sun regardless of color. It also has a tray under it and I put plastic tubs from Dollar General to hold all the brushes, nail clippers and just the grooming stuff along with a stack of clean towels. Enjoy, it will help save your back!


----------



## Il_cane (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for clarifying and for and the size recommendation  You've saved me some money and a great deal of concern-- it's much appreciated!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine is red, I have friends that have purple, green, gray and pink. All a preference. Mine was actually custom made by a local breeder, he uses a textured decking paint for the surface. It was held up really well.


----------

